
All Your Kibana 5 Plugins will break at each and every update - jccq
http://siren.solutions/in-kibana-5-all-your-plugins-will-break-at-each-and-every-update/
======
szydan
I think Kibana team said that the plugin API is not yet stable and a lot can
still change there from version to version. The move seems reasonable to make
sure that the plugin you are going to install will work with particular
version of kibana.

